

Do geeks make better adults? - egor83
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110510/us_yblog_thelookout/why-geeks-make-better-adults-than-the-in-crowd

======
Alex3917
"Robbins doesn't offer up any data to back up her claim about the link between
standardized testing and a narrowing definition of popularity."

This is an artifact of competition, not standardized testing per se. The
research cited by Alfie Kohn's book No Contest shows this clearly, although he
doesn't exactly look at the problem through this lens.

------
egor83
Via Slashdot [1], comments there have a few good bits as well.

[1] [http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/05/11/153228/Do-Geeks-
Make...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/05/11/153228/Do-Geeks-Make-Better-
Adults)

------
sli
If I and my reactions to cool gadgets are any indication, then no.

